# Spains Graffiti problem



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

For Expats who wax lyrical about how much better Spain's municipal refuse collection
and daily street cleaning is compared to the UK ( Well at least in Asturias it is )
right down to hosing down the pavements overnight.

It's a pity that the only continuous eyesore on the Spanish landscape is her
Graffiti problem - a problem that reminds me of the UK's own Graffiti issues
back in the late 1980's and early 1990's although - I cannot ever remember
British Rail goods trains being completely festooned with Graffiti like the Spanish
ones.

Of course the UK did a big crackdown on anti-social behaviour including 
the graffiti vandals with ASBO's etc a decade or so ago. So I wonder what
measures the Spanish authorities have in place to tackle the Graffiti 
issue.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Here in Malaga the authorities commission graffiti artists to decorate buildings!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Williams2 said:


> For Expats who wax lyrical about how much better Spain's municipal refuse collection
> and daily street cleaning is compared to the UK ( Well at least in Asturias it is )
> right down to hosing down the pavements overnight.
> 
> ...


I love how a bunch of the grafiteros paint things in English. I have seriously considered buying a red can of spray paint to correct spelling errors. What kills me is that the kids painting the city in English don't pay attention in English class. Jopetas.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess its all the white buildings - like a clean page waiting to be written/drawn on. I noticed it in Spain and unlike the UK it was/is usually political comments and issues rather than in the UK its mainly teenage nonsense. But unlike the UK, they dont remove it as often in Spain

Jo xxxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> I guess its all the white buildings - like a clean page waiting to be written/drawn on. I noticed it in Spain and unlike the UK it was/is usually political comments and issues rather than in the UK its mainly teenage nonsense. But unlike the UK, they dont remove it as often in Spain
> 
> Jo xxxx


I live in a white village (pueblo blanco) and there is no graffiti at all.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

elenetxu said:


> I love how a bunch of the grafiteros paint things in English. I have seriously considered buying a red can of spray paint to correct spelling errors. What kills me is that the kids painting the city in English don't pay attention in English class. Jopetas.


Saw this in San Fernando:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Years ago we caught a couple of kids spraying graffiti on the wall of the Community Centre next to our school. I contacted the parents and with their full agreement we gave the kids protective gloves and goggles and under the supervision of the school caretaker they scrubbed it off.
If I did that now I'd have H&S and Social Services on my back.

There was an underpass which was decorated with all kinds of references to the sexual habits and orientation of people living on the estate, mainly graphic and obscene, so a group was organised to paint a mural on the walls. The result was quite good, really - this was the era of Mutant Ninja Turtles - and the mural stayed unmolested, chiefly because the artists were well-known locally as likely to smash the skulls of anyone who upset them.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Brunete, Madrid came up with an answer to their problem. They offered a prize in a competition plus the opportunity to have their work immortalized in a monument to freedom of expression. What the artists didn't know was that their illegal work was also going to be identified and they'd be offered the opportunity to clean it up or pay a fine
English
! Spanish News Today - Innovative Graffiti Competition Was Cunning Plan To Catch Madrid Graffiti Artists

Spanish
Brunete pilla a los grafiteros con un falso concurso | Noticia | Radio Madrid


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Barbate, a not particularly pretty fishing town on the Costa de la Luz with 60% unemployment, is famous for its graffiti. It's like walking round a contemporary art gallery. So much more attractive than dingy grey concrete walls IMO.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Brunete, Madrid came up with an answer to their problem. They offered a prize in a competition plus the opportunity to have their work immortalized in a monument to freedom of expression. What the artists didn't know was that their illegal work was also going to be identified and they'd be offered the opportunity to clean it up or pay a fine
> English
> ! Spanish News Today - Innovative Graffiti Competition Was Cunning Plan To Catch Madrid Graffiti Artists
> 
> ...


Brunete must have one of the most innovative councils in the country. Recently it tackled another problem with great results. The clue's right below


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

David1979 said:


> Here in Malaga the authorities commission graffiti artists to decorate buildings!


Yep, and some are damned good. I wish I was as talented.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Years ago we caught a couple of kids spraying graffiti on the wall of the Community Centre next to our school. I contacted the parents and with their full agreement we gave the kids protective gloves and goggles and under the supervision of the school caretaker they scrubbed it off.
> If I did that now I'd have H&S and Social Services on my back.
> 
> There was an underpass which was decorated with all kinds of references to the sexual habits and orientation of people living on the estate, mainly graphic and obscene, so a group was organised to paint a mural on the walls. The result was quite good, really - this was the era of Mutant Ninja Turtles - and the mural stayed unmolested, chiefly because the artists were well-known locally as likely to smash the skulls of anyone who upset them.


While agreeing that some of the Graffiti can be quite artistic and undoubtedly some
of the murals are an unbridled way of expressing your political opinion.

I do draw the line at the number of grotesque, obscene ( men's testicles, etc ),
racist, facist, homophobic & xenophobic graffiti that tends to accompany
such a free for all.

Now Derby's Clean-up campaign that's worked so successfully in the Peak District,
is a good example of how a council cleaned up the Graffiti menace and even
created new employment. Companies that specialize in removing offensive and
unsightly Graffiti !!

Take pride in your city: Council winning battle against graffiti | Derby Telegraph


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

You'd think it would be a great opportunity to raise some much needed revenue - paint a wall white and set up a CCTV. Catch them in the act and fine them.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

But maybe Spain can produce a new Banksy??


----------

